# mtd clutch pedal



## johndeere8 (May 21, 2011)

Hello 
My 93 mtd - Statesman mower has a problem . The clutch pedal is to far 
back to operate properly . I just put a new drive belt on because it would not
move when I put it in gear . Help! The grass is taking over !


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Check the actuator rod,to make sure it's positioned properly,or hasn't come off.Then check the belt,to make sure it's routed properly.Have someone push the pedal,while you watch the linkage,to make sure the tensioner pulley is operating properly. It's very easy to put a belt on wrong,even if,like me,you've done it for years!The tensioner pulley is a weak spot,and should tighten the belt,when released,and the pedal should be in the normal position,also. Give me a pm,if these tips don't fix it,and we'll try again.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

MTD's dont have a separate clutch pulley- the variable pulley IS the clutch pulley . Normally a MTD clutch pedal tends to ride tward the back of the tractor - due to the large clutch spring .

The front drive belt sits on the lower part of the vari pulley, while the upper part is for the rear drive belt- the center part of the variable pulley should move freely up and down while the whole assembly rotates.

When the clutch pedal is pressed, the whole variable pulley assembly swivels forward tward the motor, when released it swivels tward the transaxle.


----------

